# Squirting peptide vials?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Why has every peptide vial I have used for the first time squirted once I have pulled my insulin needle out? Something to do with pressure? Should I have added some air into the vial first?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

You not drained the air out first with a green?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

KRIS_B said:


> You not drained the air out first with a green?


I have never seen anyone recommend that I should!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

When I put the bac water in I usually draw the air out. No need for a green, just use the slin pin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with a green please......

place the BAC water into the vial and swirl so all peptide is mixed, once this has been completed take the plunger out of the insulin pin you used to put the water into the vial and insert the needle into the top of the vial....you should hear a release of air then you will not get the issue again...


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

No , what I do is literally just grab a green needle and put it in the top of the hgh vial and the air just comes straight out then I put the water in , simples!!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> with a green please......
> 
> place the BAC water into the vial and swirl so all peptide is mixed, once this has been completed take the plunger out of the insulin pin you used to put the water into the vial and insert the needle into the top of the vial....you should hear a release of air then you will not get the issue again...


what's the difference between just letting it fill into the insulin barrel after the mixing is done? im assuming there is a reason since you wouldnt have said it otherwise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> what's the difference between just letting it fill into the insulin barrel after the mixing is done? im assuming there is a reason since you wouldnt have said it otherwise


so you would prefer to draw and push air in and out of the vial every time you draw some peptide? if you release the air all you draw into the insulin pin is liquid not air or bubbles.....if you mean what is the difference in results nothing, not everything we do is to effect results???


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i thought this thread was about something else, let down ...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so you would prefer to draw and push air in and out of the vial every time you draw some peptide? if you release the air all you draw into the insulin pin is liquid not air or bubbles.....if you mean what is the difference in results nothing, not everything we do is to effect results???


I don't push air into peptide vials each time I use it since there's so little fluid I don't see the point. I just add the bac water once and let it mix then allow the air to flow into the empty slin pin once (after the water has gone in) and then it's gone forever...I'm absolutely certain you know better so just trying to understand it, not my intention to be difficult


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> I don't push air into peptide vials each time I use it since there's so little fluid I don't see the point. I just add the bac water once and let it mix then allow the air to flow into the empty slin pin once (after the water has gone in) and then it's gone forever...I'm absolutely certain you know better so just trying to understand it, not my intention to be difficult


i dont think your being difficult you do something one way i do it another, i do it the way i do because i find it is easier to draw and less bubbles you disagree that is all it is a difference of an opinion...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ah ok, I actually thought I was doing it wrong hence my questions but seems its ok?


----------

